# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ταισμα νεοσσού απο την πρώτη μέρα.

## Windsa

Περίμενα ακόμα λίγο... και είδα το μωράκι να είναι στη γωνία της φωλιάς και το θηλυκό καθότανε στα αυγά της. (Έχω μια μικρή τρυπούλα στο κουτί για να παρακολουθώ, και να μη ανοίγω το καπάκι της φωλιάς)... 
Τελικά το μωρό το πέταξε και δεν το τάισε, και δεν το ζέστανε.
Το έβγαλα από τη φωλιά και είδα δυο μελανιές στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού. Το τσίμπησε για να το πετάξει.

Τι να πω...έχω στεναχωρηθεί.
Βεβαια εγώ φταίω ότι δεν πρόσεξα κι αρχίσανε να ζευγαρώσανε σε μεγάλη κλούβα... και απο τότε ολα πήγε ανάποδα.... δεν θα ξανασυμβεί αυτό... όμως με τα 10 μωρά τώρα τι θα κάνω???

Έχω ταΐσει ήδη δυο φορες το μικρό. Όμως δεν θα καταφέρω να ταΐσω 10 μωρά με διαφορα 2 εβδομάδων (!!!)   
Θα παω να πάρω δυο Society finches ίσος θα τα καταφέρουν.
Καθε φορά που το ταΐζω φοβάμαι οτι θα πνιγεί...είναι μικροσκοπικό πουλάκι...

----------


## vassilis29

Πωλίνα μην χάνεις το κουράγιο σου, αν και είναι κουραστικό αξίζει να προσπαθήσεις, να δώσεις σ' αυτά τα μικρά πλάσματάκια που ουσιαστικά εσύ έφερες στον κόσμο ότι έχουν ανάγκη...αν βρεθεί κάποιος να σε βοηθήσει θα ήταν το καλύτερο..καλή συνέχεια...κουράγιο..Το βιντεάκι είναι απίστευτο, το μικρό είναι γλυκύτατο, μια σταλίτσα, κουκλακι σκέτο!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μου θύμισε πέρυσι που τάιζα ένα μικρό που μου έβγαλαν και το τάιζα με τη σύριγγα αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε.Μήπως να τα έδινες σε κάποιους να τα ταΐσουν;Αν ήμουν κοντά θα έπαιρνα κάποια.

----------


## Windsa

Sou έβγαλαν πουλάκι τελικά Κωνσταντίνε???

Παιδιά, πείτε μου ποιος μένει σχετικά κοντά Γαλάτσι-Κέντρο και εχει εμπειρία στο τάισμα στο χέρι? Αν δεν θα πάρω Κοινωνικούς σπίνους, μάλλον θα χρειαστώ τη βοήθεια σας.

----------


## maria

Ολα θα πάνε καλά μη στεναχωριέσαι μακάρι να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω η δική μου νομίζω δε θα τα ταίσει γιατι  τα δικά της είναι μεγάλα και πιο δυνατά.

----------


## irene

Πωλίνα δυστυχώς συμβαίνουν κι αυτά.Δείξε κουράγιο τώρα κι όλα θα πάνε καλά.
Μόλις περάσουν όλα και φύγει το άγχος κι ο φόβος που είναι λογικότατος θα είσαι περήφανη που τα κατάφερες!
Καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι!
Συγκλονιστικό να βλέπεις μια τόσο μικρή ψυχούλα να κρέμεται απ' τα χερια σου στην κυριολεξία!

----------


## adreas

Και  τα  άλλα πουλάκια  να  πάρεις  αν  δεν  έχουν  φωλιά  πως  θα  τα  ζεστάνουνε   και  θα  τα  ταΐσουν  για  αυτό  μην  πανικοβάλλεσαι  και  κοίταξε  μόνη  σου  να  κάνεις  ότι  μπορείς  και  ο  θεός  βοηθός.  Μια  λύση  είναι  αυτή  της  παραμάνας  αλλά  που  είναι  τέτοια  εποχή.  Για  να καταλάβεις  τι θέλω  να  πω  ένας  εκτροφέας  εξωτερικού  σε  μια  δημοσίευση  στο  Canarybreeder  είχε  ένα  ζευγάρι  καρδερίνες  και  περίμεναν  3  ζευγάρια  καναρίνια.  Οπότε  πετάμε  τα  αυγά  του  καναρινιού  και  βάζουμε  της  καρδερίνας  που  ξέρουμε  ότι  δεν  θα  τα  πετάξει  κάτω  και  θα  τα  ταΐσει.    Η  διαφορά  τώρα,  5  καναρίνια  μπορεί  να  κάνουν  ας  πούμε  200  ευρώ  αλλά  5  καρδερίνες  μεταλλαγμένες  μπορούν  να  κάνουν  το  λιγότερο  1500  ευρώ.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

"5 καναρίνια μπορεί να κάνουν ας πούμε 200 ευρώ αλλά 5 καρδερίνες μεταλλαγμένες μπορούν να κάνουν το λιγότερο"

οποτε πεταμε τις ποιο φθηνες  ζωες? εγω δεν θα το εκενα παντως...


πωλινα καλη δυναμη,ελπιζω να τα καταφερεις!

----------


## Windsa

Το μωράκι ζει ακόμα...
Νομίζω το πρόλοβο του αργεί και δεν δουλεύει όπως πρέπει.
Παντού γραφει ότι της πρώτες 2 μέρες το πρόλοβο αδειάζει ανά ώρα.  Oμως σήμερα τη νύχτα έχω σηκωθεί κάθε 2 ώρες κι το πρόλοβο άδειασε μονο σε 6 ώρες. Τι να πω?

Γενικά μια φορά το 24ωρο πρέπει να αδειάζει τελείως. Γιαυτό περίμενα τη νύχτα να αδειάζει, και να μη ζυμώσει η φόρμουλα μέσα. Του εχω κάνει και μασαζ και έχω διώξει όλο το αέρα αλλα πάντα μείνει μια σταλίτσα τροφή μέσα. (Στα κοκατιλακια άδειαζε όλο το πρόλοβο πάντως)...

Τώρα την ημερα το ταΐζω ανά 1-1,5 ώρες...
Πρέπει να τον ξυπνήσω για να αρχίζει να ζητάει φαγητό. Δεν ανοίγει το στόμα άμεσος.  Πάντως με τα κοκατιλς νομίζω ήτανε πιο εύκολο,..εκτος αν έχω ξεχάσει και μου φαίνεται...

Αν δεν θα πάρω κοινωνικούς σπίνους τα μισά πουλάκια θα αναλάβει ο Νίκος (nicola)... Νίκο, σε ευχαριστω πολύ. Να σε καλά.

Αυτά για τώρα. Ελπίζω θα τα καταφέρουμε.
Το μωράκι το ονόμασα Σπαρτακ (όπως ο μονομάχος θρακικής καταγωγής και επιτυχημένος ποδοσφαιρικός σύλλογος της Ρωσίας )))))))) Για να έχει δυνατό όνομα για να επιζήσει!.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μια σταλιτσα!
το ιδιο με τον προλοβο εχω συναντησει με μωρο δεκαοχτουρακι που βρηκα πεσμενο μεσα στο αυγο...
νικο μπραβο  ::  !!!

----------


## tonis!

τι να πω Πωλινα συγχαριτηρια για το κουραγιο και την δυναμη σου!!σου ευχομαι εσενα και στο μικρο οτι καλυτερο!!


[marq=down:1wu2a2g2] :: [/marq:1wu2a2g2]

[marq=up:1wu2a2g2] :: [/marq:1wu2a2g2]

[marq=left:1wu2a2g2] :: [/marq:1wu2a2g2]

[marq=right:1wu2a2g2] :: [/marq:1wu2a2g2]

----------


## zemix

όντως μια σταλίτσα είναι! ευχομαι να πάνε όλα κατ'ευχήν!
Καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## Antigoni87

Πωλίνα παρακολουθώ με αγωνία την εξέλιξη του μικρού! Απίστευτο ότι είναι πιο μικρό από 2ευρω, έχω πάθει πλάκα  :eek:  .
Πώς είναι σήμερα το πουλάκι;; Αδειάζει εντελώς ο πρόλοβος;

----------


## PAIANAS

Πωλίνα συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια σου ...
Εγώ σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με καρδερίνες ,δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερα ..
Το λάθος μου ήταν μάλλον ότι τα παρατάϊσε και απ'ότι μου είπαν όσοι το έχουν ξανακάνει ,πρέπει να ταϊζεται περίπου στο 1/3 της χωρητικότητας του προλόβου ..πρόσεχε λοιπόν να μην το ζορίζεις και φυσικά κάθε φορά χρησιμοποίησε φρέσκο μείγμα κρέμας ...

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ.
Νικο, κρίμα για της καρδερίνες...

Μέχρι τώρα καλά είναι ο μικρός. Τρώει. Ο πρόλοβος αδειάζει. Το ταΐζω όσο ζητάει.... θα δούμε τι θα γίνει.  ::  
Άρχισε να χτυπάει τη πόρτα το δεύτερο πουλάκι.

...κοιτάξτε ενα ωραίο λινκ.
http://lake-life.blogspot.com/2007/11/finch-friday.html

----------


## pamela

κουραγιο πωλινακι αντε ξενιχτασ κ εσυ...... καλο κουραγιο
ενα μεγαλο μπραβο κ στο φιλαρακι μου τον νικολα που ειναι παντα προθιμοσ να βοηθισει
καλο κουραγιο κ καλη επιτηχια ευχομαι  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Όλα καλά θα πάνε και ο μικρός θα τα καταφέρει μια χαρούλα,μπράβο σου.

----------


## Windsa

Μια χθεσινή φωτογραφία...το μεγαλύτερο μωράκι είναι 3 ήμερων (τεσσάρων σήμερα).

Τα μικρά δεν τρώνε καλά...τα ταΐζω μερικές φορές με το ζόρι...δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει.

Σήμερα πήρα δυο Κοινωνικούς σπίνους (Ευχαριστώ πολυ Αντώνη) και ελπίζω αύριο-μεθαύριο θα κάτσουν στα αυγά και θα ταΐζουν τα υπόλοιπα μωράκια. Θα τα μοιράσουμε. Θα δούμε τι θα γίνει.

Πολύ πιθανών ώμος οτι δεν θα κάτσουν...  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και τη φωτογραφία.Καλή συνέχεια.Μεγάλωσε ο μικρός βλέπω.  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Πωλίνα τα Κοινωνικούς σπίνους είχαν αυγά ?? 
Γιατί αν δεν είχαν αυγά δεν πιστεύω να κάθουνται στα αυγά η να ταΐσουν τα μικρά.

Ίσος κάποιος άλλος έχει μικρά και μπορεί να βάλει και τα δικά σου μαζί στην φωλια ??

Ο Βαγγέλης στο άλλο post ως φαίνεται έχει μονο 2 μέζα στην φωλια ίσος μπορείτε να κάνετε κάτι.

----------


## Windsa

Αλέξανδρε, δυστυχώς δεν είχανε αυγά. Ούτε καν ξέρω αν ειναι ζευγάρι ... δεν ξέρω το φύλο τους. Τους εχω βάλει ενα πλαστικό αυγουλάκι στι φωλίτσα...ίσως θα ενδιαφερθούν για τη αναπαραγωγή.  Πάντως ακόμα δεν έχουνε πετάξει το αυγό και κοιμούνται στι φωλιά. Κατά 80% πιστεύω οτι ΔΕΝ θα κάτσουν... (εναι πολύ φοβητσιάρικα, και προφανώς στρεσαρισμένα απο διαδρομή) αλλα ποιος ξέρει.

----------


## Alexandros

Πωλίνα την τεταρτη πέμπτη μέρα τα μικρά ξεκινήσουν όταν ζητάνε τροφή να φωνάζουν. Πολλές φορες όταν η γωνιές ακούν το θόρυβο ξεκινήσουν να ταΐσουν τα μικρά. Μπορεί να είσαι τυχερή και η δικά σου θηλυκή ξεκινήσει να ταΐσει τα μικρά.

Ρώτησα τώρα δυο φίλους ίσος έχουν φωλιές και μπορούν να βοηθάνε αλλα τα δυο έχουν μικρά που είναι μεγαλύτερο από τα δικά σου και δεν κάνει να το βάλεις.

Εγώ έχω ένα ζευγάρι ζεβρακια που περιμένω αύριο μεθαύριο μικρά, αλλα φοβάμαι τα ζεβρακια δεν ταΐσουν τα gould.

----------


## adreas

> Πωλίνα τα Κοινωνικούς σπίνους είχαν αυγά ?? 
> Γιατί αν δεν είχαν αυγά δεν πιστεύω να κάθουνται στα αυγά η να ταΐσουν τα μικρά.
> 
> Ίσος κάποιος άλλος έχει μικρά και μπορεί να βάλει και τα δικά σου μαζί στην φωλια ??
> 
> Ο Βαγγέλης στο άλλο post ως φαίνεται έχει μονο 2 μέζα στην φωλια ίσος μπορείτε να κάνετε κάτι.


Μπράβο  Αλέξανδρε  αυτό  ακριβώς  εννοούσα  αλλά  δεν  το  έθεσα  σωστά.  Πάντως  καλά  τα  πηγαίνεις  Πωλίνα

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, έχω ρωτήσει ηδη τον Βαγγέλη... περιμένω απάντηση. 

Ένα πράγμα που με πειράζει έιναι ότι το πρόλοβος των μικρών γίνεται μεγάλο και φουσκώνει μετά το τάισμα, όμως απ όσα φαίνεται το μισό απ αυτό είναι αέρας που είναι μέσα. Το δέρμα είναι λεπτό και φαίνεται.

Όταν τάισα τα Cockatiels δεν υπήρχε τόσος αέρας μέσα στο πρόλοβο και αν υπήρχε λίγο το μπορούσα να διώξω σφίγγοντας ελαφρά το πρόλοβο. Τώρα με τα gouldians δεν μπορώ να το διώξω. Ξέρω ότι είναι επικίνδυνα και από αέρα μπορεί να ξεκινήσει μύκητες και μόλυνση του προλόβου...

Έχετε καμια ιδέα τι να κάνω? Κατά ποσο τρομερό είναι? 
Ψάχνω για βελόνα για τάισμα νεοσσών για να βάζω τη τροφή άμεσος μέσα στο πρόλοβο. Βρήκα μια, όμως αμφιβάλλω αν θα περνάει μέσα σε 1mm η Kaytee Formula... Επειδή παλιά το είχα δοκιμάσει και βούλωνε η βελόνα...
http://ornitalia.gr/index.php?act=viewP ... ductId=679

Τι να πω...  ανησυχώ...
Το πολύ-πολύ θα τα ταΐσουμε με τον Νίκο μισά-μισά.

----------


## Windsa

Δεν μου βγαίνει να τα ταΐσω παραπάνω απ οτι φαινότανε στη φώτο... φαίνονται αρκετά καλα ταϊσμένα, ώμος οταν θα δείτε το πρόλοβο τοuς στο φως, είναι μισογεμάτο...





N1 γεννήθηκε 30/11
Ν2 2/12 
Ν3 3/12 8:00
Ν4 3/12 20:00

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

 ::

----------


## Alexandros

Πολίνα όταν το πουλάκι καταπίνει την τροφή, καταπίνει και αέρα για αυτό δεν μπορείς να κανεις τίποτα. Άντε λίγο μάσαγε στο πρόλοβο ίσος να φυγή λίγο από το αέρα που έχει.

Να ταΐσεις με βελόνα θέλει αρκετά εμπερία και αν δεν κανεις την κρέμα πολύ νερουλό σου βουλώνει η βελόνα και αν πιέζεις πολύ την σύριγγα θα κάνει σημεία στο μικρό. Εγώ να ταΐσω μικρά χρησιμοποιώ τσιμπίδα, αυτό που έχουν η γυναίκες για τα φρύδια, το σχήμα τις είναι σαν το ράμφος τις μάνας. Και δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα να πληγώνεις το μικρό.

Η πρόλοβοι είναι αρκετά γεμάτος μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα εγώ πέρυσι είχα χρησιμοποιήσει για τάισμα το πλαστικό σωληνάκι από την πεταλούδα που βάζουν στο χέρι όταν σου βάζουν ορό στο νοσοκομείο.Είναι μεγάλο και λεπτό και το κόβεις στα μέτρα σου και δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
Σαν αυτές εδώ.Τις παίρνεις από φαρμακείο.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε, η τσιμπίδα πως κρατάει τη κρέμα μέσα της??? Tη χρησιμοποιείς σαν κουταλάκι? Εγώ τώρα τα ταΐζω απο οδοντογλυφίδα.
Εχω κάνει πολύ μασάζ - δεν βοηθάει...(((

Κωνσταντίνε, θα πάρω αύριο το σωληνάκι αυτό... thenks.

----------


## Alexandros

Το χρησιμοποιώ σαν κουτάλι και αργότερα όταν κανεις την κρέμα πιο σφικτό τα παίρνεις με το τσιμπιδάκι μικρό μερίδες. 

Εγώ δεν βλέπω πολύ αέρα στα πρόλοβοι.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μακάρι να σε βολέψει.Δοκίμασε όπως και τον τρόπο του Αλέξανδρου εύκολος ακούγεται.

----------


## Windsa

Αλέξανδρε...όντως δεν φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία... ώμος οταν κοιτάς στο φως βλέπεις οτι όλη η κρέμα ειναι στους "τοίχους" του πρόλοβου και ο πρόλοβος είναι μισο γεμάτος.

Δηλαδή η κρέμα κολλάει στο πρόλοβο και το "βάφει" απο μέσα με κίτρινο χρώμα τησ κρέμας. Γιαυτό σασ φαίνεται ολο γεμάτο.
Ίσως ετσι είναι πάντα και σε όλους...και δεν το ξέρουμε??

----------


## vag990

Σου έστειλα π.μ.

----------


## Antigoni87

Πωλίνα, μην ανησυχείς πολύ, γιατί κι εμένα όλα τα καναρινάκια που τα τάιζα και με σύριγγα (στην αρχή κι με οδοντογλυφίδα ή κομμένο καλαμάκι κάθετα), είχαν αέρα στον πρόλοβο. Αλλά όταν το έβλεπα ότι έμπαινε αέρας, το άφηνα και ας ήταν μισός ο πρόλοβος. Μόλις άδειαζε κι έφευγε κι ο αέρας, το έκανα πιο προσεκτικά κι έμπαινε λιγότερος. Αλλά δε μπόρεσα να το αποφύγω, παρά μόνο λίγες φορές! Τις περισσότερες έμπαινε αέρας, αλλά δεν έπαθαν κάτι τα πουλάκια. Οι πρόλοβοί τους έμοιαζαν συχνά όπως περιγράφεις εσύ.

----------


## Windsa

Το μικρότερο πουλάκι πέθανε χτες στις 2 τη νύχτα. 
Τελικά απ όσα μπορώ να καταλάβω επειδή δεν ήτανε καλά ταϊσμένο. Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ...
Άρχισα να ψάχνω τρόπο να τους ταΐζω απευθείας στο πρόλοβο αλλα δεν είχα τη βελόνα.

Τελικά κατάφερα να κάνω μια πατέντα: Έκοψα ένα καλαμάκι από Q-tips και το ζέστανα λίγο για να γίνει πιο λεπτή η μύτη. Το καλαμάκι αυτό μπήκε μια χαρά σε μια σύριγγα και έτσι όλη τη νύχτα και μέχρι τώρα τα ταΐζω τα τρία υπόλοιπα με αυτή τη βελόνα.  Αποτέλεσμα πολύ καλύτερο, δεν μπαίνει πολύ αέρας και  ο πρόλοβος γεμίζει καλά. 
Το μονο που ανήσυχο ότι ίσος η κρέμα είναι πολύ νερουλή... αφού πηχτή κρέμα δεν περνάει σε βελόνα.

Αύριο θα πάρω τη πεταλούδα που είπε ο Κωνσταντίνος κι βλέπουμε.


Το τρίτο πουλάκι είναι πιο ανοιχτόχρωμο και μάλλον είναι απο το Κίτρινο Θηλυκό... θα είναι λογικά Αρσενικό Dilute (επειδή Κίτρινο δεν μπορεί να είναι λογικά)... Μακάρι,... Μακάρι να ζήσουν και θα τα καταφέρουμε...

----------


## marlene

Κουράγιο, Πωλίνα! Κάνεις ότι καλύτερο μπορείς...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## adreas

Από  τα  άτομα  που  εμπιστεύομαι   πραγματικά  είναι  ο  Δημήτρης    και  φυσικά  ο  Αλέξανδρος   που πράγματι  τον  έχουν  αποκαλέσει  δάσκαλο.  Πωλίνα  κάνε  ότι  σου  λέει  ο  Αλέξανδρος  και  μην  κάνεις  άλλες  σκέψεις  ξέρει  πολλά  παραπάνω  από  εμάς.  Α……….  και  το  πουλάκι  που  βγήκε  30  του  μήνα  θα  το  βγάλεις  Ανδρέα  αφού  είναι  η  μέρα  του  Αγίου  Ανδρέα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θα σε βοηθήσει η πεταλούδα θα δεις.Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## douke-soula

καλη συνεχεια Πωλινα 
σε λιγες μερες που θα μεγαλωσουν θα εχεις τα ωραιοτερα χριστουγεννιατικα στολιδια και θα καμαρωνεις

----------


## Windsa

Απόκτηση ταυτότητας ))) ΕΟΟ G44 C10 *001*

----------


## Alexandros

Πωλίνα 
1. γιατί έβαλες δυο δαχτυλίδια ??
2. γιατί έβαλες δαχτυλίδι του 2010 ?? 

Δεν είναι κριτική απλό περίεργα.

----------


## Windsa

Αφού είμαστε 2010 ακόμα... και δεν έχω λάβει ακόμα τα 2011... Γιατί??? Είναι λάθος? Θα έπρεπε να μπουν τα 2011???

Το δεύτερο (μοβ) το έβαλα για να ξεχωρίζω τα μωρά... ειναι ανοικτού τύπου και βγαίνει.

----------


## Alexandros

ΟΧΙ Πωλίνα λάθος δεν είναι. 
Αλλα αφού ήδη έχω τα δαχτυλίδια του 2011 και βάλω αυτά, για αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση που έβαλες ακόμα του 2010. 
Αλλα ως σου έγραψα ΛΑΘΟΣ δεν είναι

----------


## kosths

μην στενα χωριεσαι θα τα καταφερεις, και εσυ και το γλυκιτατο πουλακι μην ανχονεσαι και μην βιαζεσαι μπορεις να τα κανεις ολα αργα και σταθερα σε τετοιες ωρες εμεις δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι παραμονο να περημενουμε εξελιξεις απο σεν και το γλυκιτατο πουλακι οκ γερα ετσι κρατα γερα και συνεχυσε ενταξει φιλικα κωστης  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Windsa

Σας παρουσιάζω για πρώτη φορά τα δυο καινούρια Society Finches μου. Τα πήρα πριν 5 μέρες από τον Αντώνη με σκοπό να φροντίζουν τα 4 αυγουλάκια τον Gouldians που έχω τώρα στη κλοσσομηχανή. 



 Δεν ξέραμε το φύλο τους, ενω σήμερα κατάφερα να τραβήξω ένα βίντεο που ίσος θα ξεκαθαρίσει κάτι. Στο βίντεο φαίνεται ότι τα πουλάκια προσπαθούν να ζευγαρώσουν.  Δεν έχω εμπερία στα Society... όμως ξέρω ότι και τα δυο αρσενικά και τα δυο θηλυκά μπορούν να ζουν αρμονικά και να νιώθουν σαν ζευγάρι, κάποιες φορες κι όλας να προσπαθούν να ζευγαρώσουν, να φροντίζουν μαζί τα αυγά σαν να είναι δικά τους και ιδιαίτερος δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα και δεν έχει σημασία τι φύλο είναι. 

Τώρα πείτε μου τι πιστεύετε. 
Αν είναι όντως ζευγάρι η είναι δυο αρσενικά, η δυο θηλυκά και απλά μου κάνουν θέατρο )))




Τα καλά νέα είναι ότι όντως ενδιαφέρθηκαν για τη φωλιά... μέσα βάζω κάθε μέρα ένα ψεύτικο αυγουλάκι. Βάζουν κλωστές μέσα. Κοιμούνται όμως μονο τι νύκτα στη φωλια (που είναι λογικό για Society).  Πιστεύω σε λίγες μέρες θα κάτσουν.

Τα μωράκια Gouldians όμως θα βγούν όλα στις επόμενες 6 μέρες. Ελπίζω θα μπορέσω να τους δώσω για τάισμα στους καινούριους γονείς.

Αυτά είναι τα νέα μας.

----------


## tonis!

χωρις να εχω καμια εμειρια απο Society νομιζω πος ειναι ζευγαρι αρσενικο-θηλυκο!!δεν νομιζω να προσπαθουν να ζευγαρωσουν δυο αρσενικα η δυο θηλυκα!!!  ::  καλη τυχη με τους νεοσσους!!  ::

----------


## Windsa

Πριν λίγες ώρες γεννήθηκε άλλο ένα μωράκι. 
Είναι από λευκοστήθο ζευγάρι (του Κωνσταντίνου). 

 


Mωρά των 8,5 & 4 ήμερων.
Το μεγαλύτερο σε λίγο θα ανοίξει τα ματάκια.

----------


## tonis!

πωσα  μωρα περιμενεις ακομη??   ::

----------


## kosths

εγω παντως συμφωνω με τον τονι  οτι ειναι διαφορετικου φιλου τα society και μαλιστα νομιζω οτι προσπαθησαν να ζευγαροσουν κιολας κοιτα να δεις εγω πιστευω οτι τα sociaty με τα zebrakia δεν εχουν και μεγαλη διαφορα δηλαδη αν εχεις εμπειρια απο zebrakia πιστευω οτι ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο πραγμα  



ρε παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι ο τονι ξερει του τα εχω ξαναπει τα δυο zebrakia που εχω κανανε συνεχια αυγα και τα παραταγανε η τα σπαγανε και επιδη γινονταν αυτο το πραμα συνεχια για δυο συνεχομενες φορες ειπα και να βγαλω την φωλεια και να τους κανω διατροφη και ολα τα συναφει αλλα δεν προλαβα να την βγαλω γιατι εκαναν και αλλα αυγα 3 μεχρι τωρα σε πεντε μερες εκαναν 3 αυγα δεν ξερω αν θα κανουνε αλλα . λοιπον αλλα αυτην την φορα καθονται ολη την ημερα και τα κλοθουνε και οταν βγαινει να φαει το θυληκο παει το αρσενικο και τα κλοθει αλλα καμια φορα μπορει να τα αφεισουν για καμια ωρα και κατι χωρις να τα κλοθουνε ποση ωρα μπορουν τα αυγα να μηνουνε χωρις ζεσταμα αλλα αυτην την φορα σας λεω επειμενουνε πολυ και τα κλοθουνε σας παρακαλω αν μπορειτε απαντηστε μου στις ερωτησεις που σας εκανα γιατι ειναι επειγον σας παρακαλω *επειγει* συγνομει που επεμβενω στο θεμα οκ συγνωμη φιλικα κωστης αλλα *επειγει*   "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maria

::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Πωλίνα πραγματικά Αραπάκια τα 3 πρώτα μικρά  :winky:   "fullyhappy" 

Το τελευταίο είναι σίγουρα από το ζευγάρι του Κωνσταντίνου????Έγινε επιτέλους "πατέρας" έστω και με αυτό το τρόπο...  ::  
Καλή "ανατροφή" και πολύ κουράγιο σε σένα Πωλίνα.

----------


## Windsa

Ένα μωράκι δυστυχώς δεν πάει καλά. 
Ο πρόλοβος του είναι συνεχώς γεμάτος με αέρα. Προφανώς του έχω τρυπήσει το πρόλοβο η κανένα αεροφόρο σάκο (((( Το πρόσεξα σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί. Τα αλλα τρία μωρά φαίνονται καλά.

Το πρόλοβο πρέπει συνεχεια να το σφίγγω ελαφρά για να προκαλώ ένα "ρέψιμο" και για να ελευτερωθεί από τον αέρα. Δεν μου βγαίνει να το διώξω όλο.
Μετά από το φαγητό γεμίζει και φουσκώνει ο πρόλοβος...και σε 2-3 ώρες φουσκώνει ακόμα περισσότερα (φεύγει η κρέμα και μπαίνει περισσότερος αέρας). Πως γίνεται αυτό? Φαίνεται σαν να ειναι ο αέρας κάτω απο το δέρμα, αλλα δεν ειμαι σίγουρη αν όντως είναι. 

Το μονο σίγουρο ειναι ότι ο πρόλοβος έγινε ασυμμετρικός. Δηλαδή  φουσκώνει πιο πολύ από μια πλευρά, προφανώς εκεί που έχει σπάσει και από κάπου μπαίνει αέρα μέσα. (Αέρας δεν μπαίνει με το φαγητό σίγουρα).

Διάβασα μερικά άρθρα στο internet και απ ότι φαίνεται αν όντως έχει τρυπημένο πρόλοβο είναι σοβαρό... και στα τόσο μικρά πουλάκια δεν διορθώνεται... 
Εκτος από το υπερφουσκωμένο με αέρα πρόλοβο το πουλάκι φαίνεται καλά. Τι θα γίνει αύριο μονο ο Θεός ξέρει.

Ατάιστο μωρό πριν να διώξω το αέρα.


Ατάιστο μωρό μετά το "ρέψιμο".

----------


## jk21

εισαι σιγουρη πωλινα οτι δεν ειναι καποια <<μαζα>> ; το εχεις ελαφρα ακουμπησει;

----------


## Windsa

Ναι-ναι...είμαι 100% σίγουρη. 
Είναι αέρας και λίγο από το φαγητό που έχει μείνει. Είναι σχεδόν άδειο το πρόλοβο στη φωτογραφία.  Το έχω ακουμπήσει και το έχω φωτίσει με ένα μικρό φακό για ωοσκόπηση και είδα καθαρά ότι δεν έχει τίποτα εκτος από το αέρα μέσα. Ούτε κανένα σπάσιμο δεν είδα, ούτε αίμα, ούτε μελανιές κ.τ.λ. (((

----------


## Antigoni87

:sad:   :sad:  Πωπω... Νηστικό και φαίνεται έτσι ο πρόλοβός του;; Ειλικρινά ελπίζω να γίνει καλά... Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο αυτό, δεν το έχω ξαναδεί. Δεν παίρνεις τηλ κάποιον γιατρό; Αν και δε νομίζω να μπορεί να γίνει κάτι και να μην τραυματιστεί το μωρό...

----------


## Windsa

Οποίος διαβάζει καλά αγγλικά μπορείτε να ρίξετε μια ματιά εδω. 
http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/comm ... ull-Of-Air

Μου μιαζει με τη δικιά μου περίπτωση... 
...δυστυχώς το μωράκι της κοπέλας δεν τα κατάφερε (((

----------


## Windsa

Τα πουλάκια μεγαλώνουν. 
Το πρόλοβο του αρρωστου έγινε λίγο καλύτερα.
Τα πρώτα τρία είναι ήδη πολύ μεγάλα, Έχουνε ανοίξει τα ματάκια και αρχίζουν να βγαίνουν πούπουλα. Έχω και δυο μικρά και ακόμα δυο αυγά.

Έχω λάβει και ειδική βελόνα διατροφής (1mm) που προσαρμόζεται εύκολα σε μια σύριγγα ινσουλίνης. Καλά έκανα που δεν παράγγειλα μεγαλύτερη βελόνα πως ήθελα από την αρχή τον 2mm... θα ήτανε πολύ μεγάλη.

Αυτά είναι τα νέα.
Στη φωτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο μωρό - 11 ημερών.

----------


## Windsa

Τη νύχτα πέθανε το μικρότερο μωράκι... 
(δεν έκλεισε ούτε δυο μέρες)...
Το παράξενο ήτανε ότι απ όσα φαίνεται δεν μπορούσε να κάνει κακά, και γέμισε το στομάχι του... Ενώ την ημερα είδα της κουτσουλιές και φαινότανε καλά.
Το τάιζα με πολύ αραιή κρέμα, αλλα μάλλον σφράγισε το έντερο. Κρίμα πολύ.

Από 10 γόνιμα αυγά ποσα πουλάκια τελικά θα ζήσουν?   ::   (((
Στεναχωριέμαι.

----------


## Windsa

Μωράκια των 13, 10 & 9 ημερών.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπράβο Πωλήνα τελικά νομίζω ότι τα μικρά μεγαλώνουν .Ανυπομονώ να δω τα χρώματά του,καλή συνέχεια.  ::

----------


## Rania

Κρίμα για το μικρούλι  :sad:    επιζώ να μην εχεις αλλα
ατυχήματα.
Τα μωρα σου με αρέσουν πολύ σαν εξωγήινοι είναι   ::   :: 
ποσα εχεις τώρα;

----------


## jk21

πωλινα κριμα για το μικρουλι αλλα τωρα πρεπει να εστιασεις στα υπολοιπα ,δεν μπορεις να κανεις για κεινο τιποτα πια.σου ευχομαι το καλυτερο!

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, Προσπαθώ όπως μπορώ. 
Δεν θέλω να χάσω κανένα...αρκετά μου πέθαναν. Ώμος ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... 

Αυτη τη εβδομάδα σε μια γνωστή μου στη Ουκρανία πέθαναν 2 απο τα τρία μικρά απο γαλάζια Gouldians στην ηλικία 5 μέρες μεγαλύτερα απο τα δικά μου. Χωρίς να παρουσιάζουν κανένα ορατό πρόβλημα... Τι να πω?   ::  

Νιώθω σαν να μπορώ να χάσω τα δικά μου πουλάκια σε οποιαδήποτε στιγμή χωρίς να ξέρω απο τι...

Με πιάνει πανικός οταν ακούω τέτοια νεα.



> ...ποσα εχεις τώρα;


Έχω 4 μικρά κι ενα αυγό.

----------


## maria

Σκέψου μόνο θετικά  :winky:  Ολά θα πάνε καλά και οι κόποι σου θα ανταμειφθούν

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, Προσπαθώ όπως μπορώ. 
> Δεν θέλω να χάσω κανένα...αρκετά μου πέθαναν. Ώμος ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... 
> 
> Αυτη τη εβδομάδα σε μια γνωστή μου στη Ουκρανία πέθαναν 2 απο τα τρία μικρά απο γαλάζια Gouldians στην ηλικία 5 μέρες μεγαλύτερα απο τα δικά μου. Χωρίς να παρουσιάζουν κανένα ορατό πρόβλημα... Τι να πω?   
> 
> Νιώθω σαν να μπορώ να χάσω τα δικά μου πουλάκια σε οποιαδήποτε στιγμή χωρίς να ξέρω απο τι...
> 
> Με πιάνει πανικός οταν ακούω τέτοια νεα.
> 
> ...


Μέσα στο παιχνίδι είναι όλα Πωλήνα.Συνέχισε.  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα πας παρα πολυ καλα πωλινα!
συνεχισε!  ::

----------


## Windsa

Στα δυο από τα τρία μεγαλύτερα μωρά ο πρόλοβος καθυστερεί πολύ.
Σταμάτησα να τους ταΐζω τη νύχτα για να αδειάζει ο πρόλοβος.... και πάλι μέσα σε 8 ώρες δεν αδειάζει εντελώς. Πάντα μείνει λίγο υγρό μέσα. Ενώ στο άλλο πουλάκι αδειάζει εντελώς, δεν μένει τίποτα.

Κάποιες φορες κάνουν σαν μικρό εμετό όταν τα ταρακουνάω και τα πέρνω στα χερια για τάισμα. Βγαίνει 1-2 σταγόνες όχι από φαγητό, αλλα από μισοδιαφανο η διάφανο  υγρό (σαν κολλα).  Φαίνεται λίγο στο βίντεο που ακολουθεί. (Φαίνετα ότι στο πρόλοβο υπάρχει αυτό το υγρό). Τι είναι αυτό?

Όταν φωτίζω το πρόλοβο τους με μικρό φακό βλέπω ότι μέσα είναι 1/4 από κρέμα, 1/4 από αυτό το υγρό ακριβώς πάνω απο το φαγητό, και 2/4 αέρας για παράδειγμα. Ο αέρας τελικά δεν υποχωρεί. Πάντα υπάρχει, αλλα δεν φουσκώνει πάντα το πρόλοβο όπως παλιά. Συχνά παίρνει 1/3 η 1/5 από το χορό του προλόβου. Οταν προσπαθώ να το διώξω συχνά βγαίνει αυτο  το υγρό και φοβάμαι να μη πνίγει το πουλάκι.




Ένα από τα μικρά (αυτό που νόμιζα ότι έχει σπάσει το air sac) φωνάζει πολύ συχνά μετά από το τάισμα... ίσος του πονάει κάτι?

Τα μικρά είναι κινητικά, ενδιαφέρονται για έξω κόσμο ήδη. Κάνουν τα κακάκια τους κανονικά. Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει τίποτε άλλο. Όμως αυτό το διάφανο υγρό με έχει προβληματίσει πολύ.

Σήμερα τι νύχτα έχω δώσει σε ένα μωρό αραιωμένο μηλόξιδο και στο άλλο λίγο Νιστατιν, (αλλα ξέρω ότι το Νιστατιν δρα μονο όταν το δίνεις στο άδειο πρόλοβο, ενώ εγώ έδινα στο πρόλοβο γεμάτο με αυτο το διάφανο υγρό).  Το πρωί δεν παρατήρησα καμιά διαφορά.

Ίσως έχετε καμιά ιδέα, τι είναι αυτο το διάφανο υγρό? Πως να το αντιμετωπίσω? Πόσο σοβαρό είναι?

----------


## vagelis76

Πώλινα απ ότι είδα το υγρό αυτό βγαίνει από το στόμα του μετά από "ρέψιμο".Ίσως ο αέρας που έχει μέσα το πιέζει και βγαίνει.

Σε περιπτώσεις που δε χωνεύεται η τροφή σε νεοσσούς παπαγάλους μπορούμε να κάνουμε χρήση *χυμό από μήλο* που βοηθάει στη πέψη,δε ξέρω αν και στο είδος αυτό θα βοηθούσε ή θα προκαλούσε κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.  ::  

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και η προσπάθεια σου είναι αξιέπαινη   ::   ::

----------


## Windsa

Δεν ξέρω Βαγγέλη. 

Ώμος βγαίνει συνέχεια οταν το κεφάλι του μωρού είναι πιο κάτω (η σε ίδια ευθεία) με το πρόλοβο. Ετσι πάντα τα μωρά προσπαθούν να βρουν μια θέση για να βάλουν το κεφαλάκι ο ένας πάνω στον άλλον. Ίσως τους πιέζει ο βαρύς πρόλοβος και απλά επηδη μέσα είναι υγρό (κι οχι κρέμα-φαγητό) βγαίνει εύκολα έξω.    ::

----------


## douke-soula

ΤΟΝΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΙΔΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑΪΣΜΑ 
απλως κανω μια σκεψη-προταση

μηπως να τους εδινες λιγο πιο πηχτη την κρεμα
 γιατι οπως διαβασα την δινεις πολυ νερουλη;μηπως φταιει αυτο;  ::

----------


## Windsa

Το έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ αυτό, Σουλα... 
Νερουλή κρέμα έδινα στο νεογέννητο μωράκι. 
Μέχρι 3 - 4 ημερών πάντα δίνω πιο νερουλή, μετά πιο σφιχτή. Ώμος  τώρα τους δίνω κανονικά σφιχτή και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω απο που μαζεύουν τόοοοοσο νερό...
Φοβάμαι να δίνω ακόμα πιο σφιχτή για να  μη σφραγίσει το έντερο... 

Ψάχνω στα φαρμακεία διάλυμα των ηλεκτρολυτών (διάλυμα του Ringer) για να φτιάχνω τη κρέμα με αυτό αντι του νερού.  Αλλά δεν βρίσκω πουθενά.

----------


## douke-soula

to Ringer`s lactate εννοεις;την συσκευασια λιτρου θες;
μπορω να εχω αυριο μετα τις 5 (ο Γιαννης δουλευει σε φαρμακαποθηκη)αλλα μπορεις να παραγγειλεις σε οποιοδηποτε φαρμακειο να σου φερουν (1,60 κοστιζει το λιτρο)

----------


## Windsa

Nai, αλλα οχι Lactate... απλά Ringer's... (Δεν ξερω σίγουρα αν έχει διαφορά). Αυτό ώμος που μου προτείνουν στα φαρμακεία ειναι το  ALMORA σε σκόνη.

Αύριο θα κοιτάξω και στο κέντρο, και βλέπουμε.

----------


## douke-soula

ειναι κλειστα τα φαρμακεια αυριο εχουν απεργια

----------


## jk21

πωλινα το σκευασμα που λες δεν το ηξερα ,τωρα κοιταξα τι ειναι και βρηκα αυτο
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactated_R ... s_solution

το almora το οποιο το γνωριζω υπολειπεται σε lactate που λες οτι δεν σε ενδιαφερει να εχει και σε ασβεστιο.αλλα πιστευω οτι εχεις αλλο τροπο να το χορηγεις αυτο.τα αλλα  συστατικα ειναι και στο   almora το οποιο εχει επιπλεον δεξτροζη για ενεργεια.

το αλλο που γραφεις με το υγρο στο στομα κατι μου θυμιζει .θα το ψαξω

----------


## jk21

αυτο που εχω στο μυαλο μου και επαυξανεται απο την παρακατω δημοσιευση σε ξενη ιστοσελιδα ειναι οι τριχομοναδες


http://naturamed.co.uk/Diseases.aspx

Trichomoniasis

Trichomoniasis is the most frequent disease in the pigeon. It is caused by a tailed protozoon whose transmission is carried out especially by adult pigeons feeding their youngsters.

Drinking water or food regurgitations, soiled by trichomoniasis, are also current vectors.

The adult pigeons are generally carrying trichomonas without presenting disease symptoms but the disease can be declared following circumstances such as tiredness due to races, breeding, moulting or the development of another viral or parasitic disease.
Clinical aspects:

Adults show an inflamed throat, bad digestion and green soft to liquid droppings. Before even reaching these stages, trichomonas can induce poor results during races just by weakening the pigeon’s condition. A simple treatment would show a spectacular improvement of scores and decrease the losses at training and races. In the young birds from parents carrying the parasite, droppings become very liquid around the tenth day. The youngsters are weak. Small yellowish caseous lesions appear in the beak, on the palate, the inner cheeks, the tongue and the back throat. These *very sticky caseous lesions can extend and develop along the oesophagus*.


δεν το λεω βεβαια με σιγουρια...

----------


## Windsa

> In the young birds from parents carrying the parasite, droppings become very liquid around the tenth day. The youngsters are weak. Small yellowish caseous lesions appear in the beak, on the palate, the inner cheeks, the tongue and the back throat. These *very sticky caseous lesions can extend and develop along the oesophagus*.


τα μωρά μου έχουν γύρο στης κουτσουλιές αρκετό υγρό (οχι διάρρεια), ώμος το χρώμα είναι κανονικό.
Το ράμφος είναι καθαρό απο μέσα.  ::

----------


## Windsa

Από λάθος μου έχω χάσει σχεδόν όλα τα μωρά. 
Με τους ρώσους γνωστούς  έχουμε βγάλει συμπέρασμα ότι πρόκεται για μύκητες που εμφανίστηκαν από μη σταθερή θερμοκρασία στο χειροποίητο μπρούντερ μου. Βρήκα κι άλλο παιδί που ειχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με νεογέννητα. Και επίσης δεν είχε σταθερή θερμοκρασία στο μπρούντερ.

Από φάρμακα έδινα σε όλα τα μωρά για 5 μέρες Νιστατιν & Μηλόξιδο, Και έφτιαχνα τη κρέμα με τη διάλειμμα ηλεκτρολυτών Ringer. 
Στα άρρωστα μωρά έχω κάνει πολλές φορες πλύσιμο του προλόβου επειδή είδα να πνίγονται και να μην υποχωρεί το φαγητό. Μετά απ αυτό άμεσος ζωντάνεψαν και τρώγανε και γινότανε καλύτερα για μερικές ώρες. Όμως μετά γέμισε το πρόλοβο με διάφανο υγρό και το φαγητό έμεινε στο πρόλοβο. Τελικά το μεγαλύτερο μωράκι πνίγηκε στα χερια μου  (στην ηλικία 17 ημερών) και δυο μικρότερα μάλλον πεθάνανε από πίνα με γεμάτο πρόλοβο. (((

Έχουνε πεθάνει όλα τα μωράκια εκτος από ένα. Αυτό που δεν έχει παρουσιάσει κανένα απόλυτος πρόβλημα με το πρόλοβο από την αρχή. (Στις φωτογραφίες είναι το μεσαίο, το πιο ανοικτόχρωμο μωράκι). 
Τώρα πως κρατήθηκε το ένα και δεν αρρώστησε - άλλο θέμα!!???.
Πρέπει να είναι από το ζευγαράκι του Κωνσταντίνου και λογικά θα είναι κοκκινοκέφαλο λευκοστηθο. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να κάνω κι λάθος.

Σήμερα είναι στη 21η μέρα ζωής του και έκανε τη πρώτη πτήση του (30 εκατοστά στο τραπέζι)... Είναι απόλυτος ήμερο και έρχεται μονο του στα χερια. Όταν ζητάει φαγητό χώνεται στο παλάμη με το κεφάλι κάτω από τα δάκτυλα μου. Είναι όλο γεμάτο με τα πούπουλα και έχει συμπεριφορά μεγάλου πουλιού (κοιμάται με το κεφάλι πίσω στο φτερό, κάθεται σε ένα ποδαράκι όταν ξεκουράζεται, τινάζεται, καθαρίζεται)...το μονο που δεν περπατάει ακόμα πολύ και πιο συχνά κάθεται.

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά. 
Πάντα ελπίζω κι κάνω ότι μπορώ.

Στη φωτό είναι 18 ημερών.

----------


## Windsa

John Gould 18 ημέρες




John Gould 22 ημέρες

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα η προσπαθεια σου ηταν παραπανω απο αξιολογη!
το μικρο ειναι γλυκα...!
μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

τουλάχιστον έχεις αυτό και πιστεύω ότι θα πάνε όλα καλά.kαλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Windsa

O μικρός John Gould μεγάλωσε και άρχισε να πετάει. Το κάνει σπάνια, και δεν ξέρει να κοντρολάρει τη πτήση. Ώμος πετάει άνετα κανένα 5-6 μέτρα στη ευθεία.
Έγινε κουκλάκι. Εδω κι δυο μέρες τον μετέφερα στο κλουβάκι. Άρχισε να κάθετε στης χαμηλές πατηθρες. Δεν φοβάται καθόλου τα χέρια. Κάποιες φορές όταν πεινάει έρχεται μόνος του. Πιο συχνά κάθετε στη πετσέτα στο πάτωμα του κλουβιού ή σε κλαδάκι. 
Αυγοτροφη και σπόρια ακόμα δεν εχει δοκιμάσει...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Οδυσσέα, που μου βοηθάει με της συμβουλές, ενώ δεν έχει και πολύ ώρα και είναι στο στρατό τώρα.

----------


## Windsa



----------


## maria

:Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:

----------


## maria

Μπράβο Πωλίνα κούκλος ο μικρός μας John Gould!!!

----------


## marlene

Πωλίνα, αυτή η ψυχούλα που φτερουγίζει κ παίζει στα χέρια σου υπάρχει μόνο επειδή_ εσύ_ θέλησες ολόψυχα να προσπαθήσεις..... Δεν υπάρχει *μπράβο* μεγάλο αρκετά.... 

Και το όνομα John Gould είναι απλά τέλειο!!!!!!!!!  Που θα πάει.. θα τον βάλει κ τον σκούφο...!  :Icon Biggrin:   :Icon Biggrin:   :Happy0196:

----------


## NoAngeL

Αναρωτιέμαι τι συναισθήματα μπορεί να γεννιούνται μετά από κάτι τέτοιο, να κρατάς μια ανήμπορη ζωούλα στα χέρια σου και με τον καιρό να τα καταφέρνεις και να την βλέπεις να μεγαλώνει, να ανεξαρτητοποιείται, για να μην αναφέρω να ομορφαίνει, είναι ένας κούκλος και του φαίνεται! Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## Windsa

Σας ευχαριστω παιδιά όλους!
Είναι αλήθεια, ο μικρός δεν παίζεται!!! 
Aν τελικά θα βγει κορίτσι θα πρέπε να αλλάξω το όνομα ))))

Ο Μικρός άρχισε να πετάει και μέτρησε όλους τους τοίχους στο διαμέρισμα. Αλλα κάθε φορα όλο και πιο καλά πετάει. 
Τελευταία άρχισε να βγαίνει και να μπαίνει στο μικρό του κλουβάκι μονος του. Κάθετε συνέχεια στα κλαδιά. Όταν το φωνάζω για τάισμα και θέλω να έρχεται στο χέρι μου, έρχεται πάντα με προορισμό το πρόσωπό μου. Θέλει να κάτσει στη μύτη μου μάλλον!!! ))))

Η Ρόξι ζηλεύει τρελα, όμως φοβάται το μικρό και του κάνει συνεχεια "sh-sh-shhhh" )))) 
Στους κονουρες δεν τον αφήνω να πάει, αφού είναι διαβολάκια, όμως ο μικρός Joni έρχεται σε όλους.
Πρώτη φορά έχω ένα τόσο μικρό και τόσο ήμερο πουλάκι. Είναι το κάτι άλλο.


Σας βάζω ένα ενδιαφέρον video με ένα ήμερο (οχι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι) ζεμπράκι.
Εχει πλάκα πως τρέχει πάνω στο ξαπλωμένο άνθρωπο. Παίζει με τα μαλλιά και προστατεύει το χώρο του.
Λατρεύει τα χάδια!!!  το ζεμπράκι λένε Ψείρα )))))

----------


## marlene

:eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek: !!!!!!!!!! Πρώτη φορά βλέπω ζεμπράκι να δέχεται χάδια....!!! 

Πωλίνα, αν ο μικρός μας βγει....μικρή, κανένα πρόβλημα..! Θα είναι η Jeanne de Gould, γνωστή αριστοκράτισσα των gouldians!  ::  Γιατί το παιδί είναι από καλή οικογένεια, όχι παίξε γέλασε....!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Windsa

*Καλή Χρονιά 2011  !!!!*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κοίτα που καμαρώνει ο μικρός με περηφάνια. :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Πωλινα δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο χαιρομαι οταν ξαναμπαινω στο Forum μετα απο τοσο καιρο και διαβαζω ενα θεμα σαν και αυτο!
Εχεις κανει τρομερη προσπαθεια και το ξερω αυτο απο πρωτο χερι.
Σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με το μωρακι!
Ειναι τελειος με την κρεμουλα στο ραμφος και το δαχτυλιδακι.
Εγω λεω πως ειναι θυληκο.
Αν το πετυχω θα σου πω και πως το καταλαβαινω.
Επισης μου αρεσε πολυ το κλουβακι που του εχεις φτιαξει.
Δειχνει πως ολα τα πουλακια σου ειναι πολυ τυχερα που ετυχαν σε εσενα.

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Οδυσσέα για τα καλά σου λόγια.... κορίτσι, ε?
Κωνσταντίνε, με περηφάνια, μη το λες!!! ))))
Βρίσκει ενδιαφέρον παντού... Πετάει στο σαλόνι και νιώθει άρχοντας!

Εδω κι τρεις μέρες άρχισε να τρώει και να πίνει μόνος του. Τρώει αυγοτροφη , σποράκια και μπορεί να κάθετε ώρες στο δοχείο με άμμο, όστρακα και κάρβουνο...κατι ψάχνει εκει επίμονα... Σήμερα έκανε το πρώτο του μπάνιο. ))))

----------


## Windsa

To μικρο ειναι 36 ημερών... τώρα τρώει 50/50. 
Τον ταΐζω με πιο μικρές ποσότητες και πιο σπάνια...
Αυτό που με έκανε να χαρώ ιδιαίτερα οτι τρώει όλες της γράνουλες από τη τροφή Prestige Premium και πέλλετς που μου έστειλε ο Κωνσταντίνος. )))) Αυτά φεύγουν πρώτα απ ολλα )))

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> To μικρο ειναι 36 ημερών... τώρα τρώει 50/50. 
> Τον ταΐζω με πιο μικρές ποσότητες και πιο σπάνια...
> Αυτό που με έκανε να χαρώ ιδιαίτερα οτι τρώει όλες της γράνουλες από τη τροφή Prestige Premium και πέλλετς που μου έστειλε ο Κωνσταντίνος. )))) Αυτά φεύγουν πρώτα απ ολλα )))


Αφού τρώει πέλλετς μην ανυσηχεις καθόλου παίρνει όλα τα απαραίτητα συστατικά.Οι γράνουλες από τη τροφή Prestige τι είναι; :Happy0045:

----------


## Windsa

ναι, γιαυτό χαίρομαι πολύ.
Η Prestige Premium έχει μέσα κι αυτή πελλετς. (Πράσινα και κόκκινα κομματάκια.) Τα τρώει κι αυτά )))

----------


## jk21

ενας πολυ ευκολος τροπος να κανεις τα δικα σου πελλετς και μαλιστα με ιδιαιτερη θρεπτικη αξια ειναι να διαλυειεις σε λιγο νερο (πχ 30 ml )  γυρη και σπιρουλινα  (με μιξερακι του φραππε )  και να τα ριχνεις να απορροφηθουν απο ιση ποσοτητα κουσκους ή ρασκ  για κανενα 20 λεπτο.τα διατηρεις λιγες μερες (λογω σχετικης υγρασι) στο ψυγειο .  αν επιλεξεις κουσκους να παρεις ειτε γνησιο εισαγωμενο απο τα ραφια με ειδη οριενταλ κουζινας στα μαρκετ ή και στα βιολογικα .οχι τα ντοπια τυπου κουσκους πχ κουσκουσακι κλπ που θελουν βρασιμο

----------


## Windsa

Πιστεύω τελειώνει το θέμα αυτό. 
Ο μικρός τρώει κατά 90% μόνο του. 
Μια φορά την ημέρα το ταΐζω τώρα, άρχισε να αρνείται το φαγητό απο σύριγγα, και όλο και πιο συχνά προτιμάει να κάθετε στη ταΐστρα... μερικές φορές την ημέρα του δίνω μια σταγόνα κρέμα σαν λιχουδιά....αλα κι αυτά κάποιες φορές δεν τα θέλει. Ώμος μόλις με βλέπει ανοίγει το στόμα και ζητάει φαγητό, όταν του το δίνω δεν τρώει πάνω από δυο σταγόνες... και πετάει στο κεφάλι μου και κάθετε εκεί )))).

Εδω κι τρεις μέρες άρχισε να τραγουδάει το πρωί. Ακούει τα άλλα αρσενικά Gouldians να τραγουδούν και προσπαθεί να κάνει το ίδιο... Επίσης εχει βγάλει μεγάλη ουρά. Αρα πιστεύω είναι σίγουρα αγόρι. 

Επίσης νομίζω οτι ήδη φαίνεται οτι θα είναι λευκοστηθο. Σαν να φαίνεται διαχωριστική γραμμή στο στήθος του.  Η είναι η φαντασία μου?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες με το μικρό.Ειδικά αυτή με το ανοιχτό στόμα που φαίνονται οι βούλες εσωτερικά.Με το μπάνιο έχει κάνει κάτι δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχεις αναφέρει πιο πάνω σε άλλα ποστ.

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα!!!
Ναι, το μπανάκι καθημερινά...κάποιες φορές και δυο - τρεις φορές τη ημέρα!!! ))) Μετά προσπαθεί να πετάξει και δεν καταλαβαίνει γιατί πέφτει κάτω ))))

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ζούζουνος ο μικρός.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

!!!υπεροχος ο μικρος!
μπραβο πωλινα!!!
αξιζε ο κοπος!!!

----------


## Windsa

Calibri μου  :Happy0065:

----------


## douke-soula

:Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  πολυ καλος :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## ria

τελειος ο μικρος !!να τον χαιρεσαι Πωλινα!!!!

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ Παιδιά, να στε καλά!!!

----------


## marlene

:Confused0053:   :Confused0053:   :Confused0053:   :Confused0053:   :Confused0053:  ...........

Βρε Πωλίνα, μάγια τους κάνεις.....???????
Υπέροχο!

----------


## xXx

Μπράβο Πωλινάκι να χαίρεσαι το Johnaki  :Evilgrin0010:  :rollhappy:

----------

